# Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht



## vowa (27. Februar 2017)

Ich werde von Mitte bis Ende Mai am Wörthersee sein.

 Ich suche ein gutes Gewässer zum Blinkern, Spinnern etc. 
 Gerne etwas wo ich mir ein Boot mieten kann. 

 Im Idealfall meldet sich ein Einheimischer mit Boot und Echolot der mich auf ein oder zwei Touren mit rausnimmt 

 Gerne auch gegen Aufwandsentschädigung.

 Da ich mit dem Auto dort bin sind Gewässer in der Umgebung des Wörthersee's auch kein Problem. 


 Freue mich auf Eure Antworten, gern auch per PN.

 Grüße aus Düsseldorf, Andreas #h


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Da fällt mir im Moment nur der Große Brombachsee ein. Ist ab 01.05. für Raubfisch offen. Boot kannst du auch mieten.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Hallo,

ich glaube, Vowa meint den Worthersee in Kärnten (Österreich).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Naja ist ja Fasching!.-)


----------



## vowa (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Genau den meine ich


----------



## vowa (18. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Niemand mit einem guten Vorschlag ?


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Hallo,

tut mir leid, aber ich kenne die Gewässer dort nur durch das Vorbeifahren in Richtung Slowenien.
Am Völkermarkter Stausee (etwa 30 Kiometer östlich von Wörthersee) habe ich öfters Angler gesehen. Aber wie es dort fischereilich ausschaut kann ich auch nicht sagen.#c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (19. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Stell di Frage doch mal auf www.carparea.com , die sind dort zu Hause.


----------



## mastercraft (1. April 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Kommt immer darauf an auf was man gehen möchte,

Trattnigteich in Schiefling , Keutschachersee , Spintikteiche in sekirn

Drau , Gail , Vellach , Glan Draunebenfluter, 

LG


----------



## mastercraft (1. April 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

der Wörthersee is eh super zum fischen , du kannst in reifnitz direkt bei der gemeinte Tageskarten kaufen oder du kontaktierst meinen bruder , der ist berufsfischer in Maria wörth , der könnte dich mal mitnehmen .

da schick mir aber bitte ne mail an wakeboard@gmx.at dann schick ich dir mal seine tel nr.
LG oli


----------



## vowa (15. April 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Hallo Oli, 
 das mache ich gerne. Schreibe Dir direkt eine Mail ...


----------



## BeneSB (14. August 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Hi,

hast du inzwischen dort gefischt? Würde mich schon interessieren, da ich die Ecke kenne, aber dort auch noch die geangelt habe.

Die Drau verschlägt mir aber immer wieder die Sprache! Was für ein Fluss...


----------



## vowa (16. August 2017)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Ich musste die Fahrt leider absagen...


----------



## JunkerManfred (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Guter Gewässertipp rund um den Wörthersee gesucht*

Den Keutschacher See kann ich auch empfehlen. Dort war ich schon relativ oft angeln und habe auch einiges gefangen.


----------

